# i p.c. two monitors 3 questions



## manolinaik (May 1, 2015)

i am health care professional  i am planning to buy  good high end p.c with 4 gen intel 5  with windows 8.1 64 bit  also to  have samsung 24” LS24C770TS LED Touchscreen Monitor .the question to the esteemed members here is i am planning to attatch one more monitor to my p.c which will be managed by my assistant .  screen images for both monitor is same , we will be working on same programme , she will be using key board with mouse , and i will be using touch and key board
[?no1]  can i  attatch 2 key boards and mouse to one p.c [?no 2]  does  windows 8.1  allow simalteeous touch and key board typing [?no3]can both of us work simaltaeniosly on one programme only kindly guide me


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2015)

Fill this please:
*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2015)

I dont think its possible to input two ways to a single program. When she will be inputing something to a certain field, you cant enter to another field. Two of your monitors would be attached to same PC so, display would be same but you cant enter input two ways.
You can attach 2 keyboards no doubt, but can input through one at a time.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 1, 2015)

Heard of this being possible before.. doing a quick google search. 

Here is what the search("multiple keyboards on one computer") turned up:

Is it possible to have one computer but two users using it together, with two mice and two keyboards? - Quora
*www.raymond.cc/blog/install-multiple-mouse-and-keyboard-on-one-computer/


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2015)

in a simple sentence:No,unless you dare to be adventurous & willing to spend your professional time on learning intricacies of operating system,softwares & virtual machines which will most likely be worth more than buying a 2nd cheap pc.The best solution for you is to get a cheap intel celeron dual core based desktop which will not cost more than 10000.


----------



## maheshn (May 2, 2015)

manolinaik said:


> i am health care professional  i am planning to buy  good high end p.c with 4 gen intel 5  with windows 8.1 64 bit  also to  have samsung 24” LS24C770TS LED Touchscreen Monitor .the question to the esteemed members here is i am planning to attatch one more monitor to my p.c which will be managed by my assistant .  screen images for both monitor is same , we will be working on same programme , she will be using key board with mouse , and i will be using touch and key board
> [?no1]  can i  attatch 2 key boards and mouse to one p.c [?no 2]  does  windows 8.1  allow simalteeous touch and key board typing [?no3]can both of us work simaltaeniosly on one programme only kindly guide me



There is hardware which you can use to do what you mentioned.

Google for "KVM sharing devices" or "Reverse KVM Switch". 

A KVM switch is for controlling multiple PC's from one keyboard/mouse setup., *a KVM sharing device works in the reverse, i.e. control one PC from multiple keyboard/mouse setups.
*
One example may be found at Reverse KVM Switches (AVP2-UK, AVP4-UK)
disclaimer: link came from a google search & I'm not affiliated to the site/owners in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

Even if you do manage to get some of these methods working, it will not be worth  your time and could negatively affect your productivity and would be extremely clunky to use..  You could spend hours trying to rectify simple mistakes because of multiple inputs .. Thats why, Its  better if you get a cheap pc like whitestar said, and attach both terminals to a single external storage media for convenient output


----------



## manolinaik (May 8, 2015)

dear members  thanks for all the guidance  developments  purchased HDMI splitter connected to HDMI out in turn to monitors displaying same  image . 2 key boards connected , i am able to continuously dictate my work to my assistant which i am able to see immediately and correct the text  immediately without any delay . Only one key board will work at any time but thats fine by me 
 thanks guys


----------

